# nylon bulkhead fittings



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows if I can get nylon bulkheads for silicon tubings in T.O., and where? I'm constructing a DIY CO2, and read that these are quite handy for connecting the tubing to the bottle. Apparently you can get them at some hobby shops... they are meant for jet engine fuels. If not do you know of anything similar?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From what you are describing, you will need a regulator to adjust the bottle pressure to a working pressure. It's nearly, if not impossible, to get a correct and adjustable bubble/second rate straight from the bottle to the CO2 reactor.

I am assuming that you are foregoing the reactor.


----------



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, I wanted to build my own CO2 and reactor. I'm researching on starting my first planted tank, and I have been getting DIY instructions from this site:

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

He suggests using one of the bulkheads from both the CO2 chamber and separate gas chamber. He also gives ideas for how to build a pop off regulator for when the pressure gets too high... is that what you meant?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Whoops...yep...I meant regulator, not reactor. I wasn't sure if you were going pressurised or yeast fermentation for CO2.

For some reason I get into that site.


----------

